# Two fi ib3 15s install



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Pulling out the old pics mostly. 12" Ssa icon. Great sub. Worked in IB for the most part. Getting 15s to fit involved cutting a few inches of sheet metal off the deck. You can see this if you compare old to new in the pics. My garage was covered in MDF dust after cutting inside. Cuz Oregon and our weather..



























































Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Left to right is Peerless SLS 8", ssa icon 12", fi ib3 15

I ordered two 15s. One on friday and one on monday. They were 10 orders apart according to order #. I sent fi an email after about two weeks of waiting. Just asking for a heads up on build status. 3 hours later i had a tracking id. It showed up with a Carbon fiber dustcap and my purple FI sticker but the gasket doesnt come off or move like other subs and the gasket holes were about 1/4in off so i had to redrill new holes. Not fun and makes it look sloppy. 

Also i built the baffle according to their specs and their inner cutout diameter is Very wrong. They stated 14.125, real cutout is closer to 13.77. Significant differences and left me with a screwed situation baffle wise. Thus i had to glue on yet another layer so i had something to screw to. (Last pic)

































































Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

First pic. Pink=trunk open

Second pic. Green is sls 10in in kicks

Third pic is bad polarity/ t/a

Fourth pic is good polarity and t/a

2nd sub will be here nxt week.






























Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Less than 1/4 clearance with seats up but it works! The sub looks a lil high from the cabin view but it needs that height because of cabin-trunk slope and needing something to screw too. 

Ill cover front/back with shag like my doors but bright purple because loud 28hz bass moves **** and im gaudy like that.
























Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Also i built the baffle according to their specs and their inner cutout diameter is Very wrong. They stated 14.125, real cutout is closer to 13.77. Significant differences and left me with a screwed situation baffle wise. Thus i had to glue on yet another layer so i had something to screw to.


Funny thing... I'm currently building my single 15" IB and the same thing happened. I made sure to check my manual twice... it clearly states 14.5" cutout. NOPE! Try closer to 13.75".

Looking at your final setup though, it looks like your additional layer paid off as if it's less than 1/4" clearance and (I assume) you added an additional 3/4", it helped you avoid any clearance issues with the seat.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

TheTodd said:


> Funny thing... I'm currently building my single 15" IB and the same thing happened. I made sure to check my manual twice... it clearly states 14.5" cutout. NOPE! Try closer to 13.75".
> 
> Looking at your final setup though, it looks like your additional layer paid off as if it's less than 1/4" clearance and (I assume) you added an additional 3/4", it helped you avoid any clearance issues with the seat.


True. That carpeted part kinda hangs off the seat so i coulda moved it if necessary. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Shes mean.
















Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Dude! Where in OR are ya-I'd love to hear this.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mfenske said:


> Dude! Where in OR are ya-I'd love to hear this.


Salem

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Response


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_QzRqVgJ0w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyvoATexnkE&t=29s

So i've been playing with Winisd. All graphs are modeled in 200Cuft on 1 sub. If you model smaller, you get less excursion. Fi states its a 34mm One Way excursion, with xmax at 20hz on 600 watts. So i thought id model it.

*As you can see. At 600rms. Fi is spot on(for once). You don't need any kind of SSF and it will play all the way down to single digits with no issues. VVV*









*
So i wanted to see what else i can do. Below is on 1000 watts for one sub. Obviously excursion goes way past acceptable. VVV *











*But as soon as you put on a 13hz HPF with a 24db filter on it. Its under control VVV*










Below is 1500watts on 1 sub with a 18hz 24db HPF. 










And I can play with this all day and get that rms rating higher and higher with a higher HPF every time. Its got a 3in VC so honestly. I'm not sure just how much i can push these things before thermal rating but i think its time for a more powerful amp than the 1k im throwing on 2 of them. :3


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

200cuft seems generous no?
Did you try 1st and 2nd order only?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elgrosso said:


> 200cuft seems generous no?
> Did you try 1st and 2nd order only?



With a smaller enclosure (20cuft) Excursion drops by like 10mm, for whatever reason and when it comes to SSF, i don't see a reason not to use steep filters.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Do you like the way they sound?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Do you like the way they sound?


I suppose this is important. Yea, they are super clean and sound fantastic.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I'm not sure just how much i can push these things before thermal rating but i think its time for a more powerful amp than the 1k im throwing on 2 of them. :3


You will hit the mechanical limit far, far before you hit the thermal limit.

Looks good and glad you are enjoying it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> With a smaller enclosure (20cuft) Excursion drops by like 10mm, for whatever reason and when it comes to SSF, i don't see a reason not to use steep filters.


Well yeah less excursion in smaller box for same power that’s why I said that. Are 200cuft realistic for your trunk?
For the filter, lower order would maximize excursion beside the FR selected, if it’s the goal, try it.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elgrosso said:


> Well yeah less excursion in smaller box for same power that’s why I said that. Are 200cuft realistic for your trunk?
> For the filter, lower order would maximize excursion beside the FR selected, if it’s the goal, try it.


Thats fair. Ill definitely take both into account. I plan on getting a HO alternator so ill be able to sustain a rather large sub amp. Ill definitely need to figure out what these can take around 28hz before excursion becomes a concern. Whats scary tho is that when you play in those thresholds. Opening the trunk on a low bass note could wreck the subs.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

The more i listen to this, the more i feel like im missing something. 28-44hz bandwidth seems offly limited. at 70hz. I am 20 db down. That seems like a tremendous difference, like somethings off.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jscoyne2 said:


> The more i listen to this, the more i feel like im missing something. 28-44hz bandwidth seems offly limited. at 70hz. I am 20 db down. That seems like a tremendous difference, like somethings off.


Are you using a LPF? Any chance there's a LPF on your amp that you forgot to disable/bypass? 20db down at 70 sounds like there's a steep 50hz LPF somewhere...


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mikey7182 said:


> Are you using a LPF? Any chance there's a LPF on your amp that you forgot to disable/bypass? 20db down at 70 sounds like there's a steep 50hz LPF somewhere...


Right? But no. There's nothing anywhere that would do that. The c-dsp has been known to hold previously erased settings but idk. Just meh

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

All I'd suggest then is either increasing the gain at the amp and adjusting individual levels from there, or boost the frequencies you feel are lacking until they come up. A 20db deficit pretty substantial to try and resolve with individual EQ though. I'd probably try gain first. Did you double check your sub wiring and make sure the coils are all wired appropriately? Maybe your amp is at 8 ohms instead of 2, etc.?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

mfenske said:


> Dude! Where in OR are ya-I'd love to hear this.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/526553134043246/

Ill be there this year along with a ton of other people with insane builds.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Soo looking at these Fi they seem really similar to AE. Looks like the same basket and an extra magnet slug for that longer x max? Concerning is that higher sub frequency roll off. The AEs for sure love to play whatever you want. their cone is also half the weight


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Soo looking at these Fi they seem really similar to AE. Looks like the same basket and an extra magnet slug for that longer x max? Concerning is that higher sub frequency roll off. The AEs for sure love to play whatever you want. their cone is also half the weight


Honestly, I am not sure if i would recommend them or not. I had some issues with both subs weeks apart. I made a thread on it. If someone can't even be bothered to put on a surround right, who knows what they didn't do right internally. Maybe there is a part or some kind of ring that gives it upper bass that they just..forgot to put on. (maybe that is the dumbest thing i've said in a long time.)

If i put a mic in different seats. I get different responses and i do gain SOME of my upper bass/midbass back but not much. Im 90% certain its just a install placement issue along with my driver seat HATING midbass. I probably have some kind of weird 1/4 wave cancellation going on with the sub and driver seat. Honestly, the only time i had any real 50hz+ output was when i had an SSA Icon in a ported box sealed and facing to the cabin. IB just doesn't do anything more than 40-50hz in any config i've tried.

guess all i am saying is, dont judge the sub output by my FR. There isn't really any FR data for the IB3 out there that i saw other than mine. I think my car just has issues with its overall shape and where cancellation happens.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Here is a guy talking close to the subject. https://youtu.be/KJbBHeRyNCk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea. So they just do 10-40hz. Still a lil..meh. Feels under-engineered but what do i know? 

I have 250amp alt otw though. Gonna give them some proper power. Im not sure how much power i want to put on them. Its a 3" VC that models at around 2k each on a 15hz 24db slope, where it hits 34 mm of excursion. 

I emailed Fi and they said 1200rms max on each sub but..who listens to the manufacturer anyway 

Recones are only $90 bucks so...screw it. maybe ill throw 2k on each and see where it puts me.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thats the spirit brother!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Thats the spirit brother!


Question: I have some 2/0 excelene welding wire going to the back. If i get a 3k amp. Do i need to run another?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Question: I have some 2/0 excelene welding wire going to the back. If i get a 3k amp. Do i need to run another?


Which amp? How long a run?

Shorty version- sure! Run another!?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

danno14 said:


> Which amp? How long a run?
> 
> Shorty version- sure! Run another!?


That car itself is 15ft. So from front bat to 2ft or so from back trunk lid. 13ish ft. Its right on the threshold of 1/O to 3/0 on the amperage charts. 

Just getting 1 run through the car was hard enough but 2? shoot me.

As for the amp. Idk yet. Ill prob shop for a good deal on CA.com or a Sundown yardsale.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I would


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Jscoyne2 said:


> danno14 said:
> 
> 
> > Which amp? How long a run?
> ...


I hear you. Hate power wire. Maybe knu 4/0 would be worth the price to avoid the pita


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

That new baffle is impressive man!! I'd love to hear that system.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

dcfis said:


> Here is a guy talking close to the subject. https://youtu.be/KJbBHeRyNCk




Peter has some.good videos ! His Instagram is great to! His IB setup is nutsss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Added a 2nd 2/0 run(royal excelene) and a Wolfram Audio 3k. Had to rewire to fit. All but the grounds are done.






























Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Is that a reducing from 2/0 to 4ga at the bat terminal?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Is that a reducing from 2/0 to 4ga at the bat terminal?


 yea. That short of run shouldn't matter. Its a super sharp turn that the welding wire doesnt like. 

...i should try to fix that today 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Grounds done.Ill get some vids up in the next few days when i figure out how to power these without blowing them up and getting the right rms that i want from this amp.










Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Did some testing today. 3k shakes my car.... Like really. All kinds of new rattles. It's rather annoying. 

They smell hot. Not burning smell or vc smell just like..hot metal. The motors get pretty dang warm. The dustcap as well. They'll take 1250 or whatever 50 volts is actually giving them completely full range and never hit excursion on 0db rebassed 25hz music. You beautiful 34mm excursion you :3

Ill prob give them another day at this level to show off to a few friends and then turn the gain down a little. I don't like my subs frying...

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Checked out my VC and they were black(instead of copper colored.) Panicked and emailed FI. Turns out they dip it in a material that is black. So that relieved some stress. I feel like im smelling something though when it's full tilt. Its not a VC burning smell but its a slight hint of something and i cant figure it out.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Saber (Jul 5, 2018)

A few are coating coils these days. It does freak you out


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Metered today. 139db at 44hz sealed. 142db at 25hz driver door open

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Metered today. 139db at 44hz sealed. 142db at 25hz driver door open
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


How is that Wolfram amp sounding? I was/am thinking about getting two of them and running them at about 1800 watts each.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

ckirocz28 said:


> How is that Wolfram amp sounding? I was/am thinking about getting two of them and running them at about 1800 watts each.


Ran it all day today. Never got warm.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Ran it all day today. Never got warm.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Any hint of distortion?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

ckirocz28 said:


> Any hint of distortion?


None

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jscoyne2 said:


> None
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

It was actually really cool today. Went to a competition. Got to give all the spl guys an Sq demo and then bass face them out. Best of both worlds 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting all this IB goodness. 

Question regarding your baffle: What was the thickness of each MDF ply in your baffle (0.5” or 0.75”)? 

Just curious as I have my sub in the same configuration and I’m trying to clear my back seat. I was hoping 4 @ 3/4” ply’s would do it. Granted we have different cars..

Once again, thanks for posting!

Edit: what Model car is this? I just noticed the Toyota emblem in one of your photos. I have a Camry.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris12 said:


> Thanks for posting all this IB goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its .75. its wayyyyyy thicker than it needs to be. Its a 94 camry.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Its .75. its wayyyyyy thicker than it needs to be. Its a 94 camry.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Wow. So your baffle is at least 6” thick. Holy crap.

I sure hope my 3” baffle allows my rear seats the clearance they need.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris12 said:


> Wow. So your baffle is at least 6” thick. Holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaa its excessive and uh never coming out lol

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help this was actually the install I was trying to model.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris12 said:


> Wow. So your baffle is at least 6” thick. Holy crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need that much wood if you're worried about weight. Just have an in or two of solid baffle and then make the rest out of rings to give you the space you need. Big slabs of wood add weight fast.

Really from what I've learned. iB is all about having the stiffest baffle possible. If its not securely mounted to the car in good spots. It'll flex the whole damn back trunk structure.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

